# taper du texte ?



## xavax (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Y a t'il une autre solution pour taper du texte que l'apple remote fournie?
J'ai essayé l'appli remote mais il n'y a pas de clavier virtuel...
Connaissez vous une astuce?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (22 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Dans mon appli remote, j'ai un clavier virtuel qui me permet de saisir directement depuis l'ipad des infos sur l'ATV2 sans passer par la télécommande.


----------



## xavax (22 Décembre 2012)

c'est l'appli remote d'apple?


----------



## Lauange (22 Décembre 2012)

Oui, prise sans le store.


----------



## xavax (23 Décembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé, c'est vachement plus pratique.MErci


----------

